# Puzzle / Game board / Dining table



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

Just wanted to share a table I'm finishing up. Normally I post poker tables but I have a client who wanted a table for board games and puzzles. He wanted the table to conceal whatever game or puzzle so he could always go back to it later. He also requested LED lights and cup holders that swivel from under the ledge of the table. This is my 1st one, so let me know what you think. (Legs arent attached yet in these pics)


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a very interesting design for a game table. The cup holders off the table are a good idea. I can see that a spill on the top will surely leak inside onto the felt cover.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That’s interesting thanks for showing us.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

This is a great idea. We work puzzles and being able to cover when not using is a great idea. We just lay a table cloth over puzzle and use table. You just have to be careful and not loose puzzles pieces sticking to table cloth.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

Nice looking table. I am sure the client will be happy. How do you easily remove the small center "leaf"?


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

Very clever!


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful table. Well done.


----------

